

Bitcoin poker exec: “I was led out in handcuffs in my underwear” - csbrooks
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/03/bitcoin-poker-exec-i-was-led-out-in-handcuffs-in-my-underwear/

======
lutusp
> Bitcoin poker exec: “I was led out in handcuffs in my underwear”

Sounds uncomfortable -- and don't the police frisk suspects any more? How
could they overlook handcuffs in someone's underwear?

